# Broken Hill,  New South Wales, Australia



## TROG (Jul 10, 2011)

I recently spent a week (on our yearly trip away) in Broken Hill 400 miles from home digging with my brother Peter.We met up with John Glen from Melbourne who was also up there for a similar time.Finds were few and far between and was very difficult finding undug but there are still small areas if you take the time to open up a large enough hole and find the spots between old holes. After 4 days we decided to have a day off from B H and went to Wilcannia a further 125 miles away for a days digging and the only one that had success was John with a Morriss,s Eye Ointment pot lid.Plenty of wild life around the dump with Kangaroos, Emu,s and plenty of lizards which you would think would be in hibernation for the winter. Also Sturt Desert Peas which are South Australia,s floral emblem were in abundance along the track to the dump.
 Peter in our joint hole






 John Glen nearby


----------



## TROG (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## TROG (Jul 10, 2011)

My Brother Peter with a couple of Ginger Beers with blue print that were unfortunately damaged/ these go for between $1000 and $1,500  in mint condition

 Our lot of bottles for the weeks digging.













 Early Sydney Chemist/ Marshalls Tonic Nervine


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jul 10, 2011)

Awesome dig!


----------



## VTdigger (Jul 10, 2011)

Awesome!  It's good to see bottles from other parts of the world.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice to hear from you, Trog! Thanks for sharing your dig with us..[] 
 I might be all the way 'round the world, but I got a Broken Hill bottle in my collection, this J Eastman & Co sausage.. one of my favorites because of the wacky shape..!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 10, 2011)

Cool dig pics and wildlife! Love the different bottles, (although we've seen our share of those threaded blue vick's bottles)[] Charlie,...your bottle is cool too...Thanks for sharing your dig and pics David. Very nice.


----------



## THE BADGER (Jul 10, 2011)

GREAT PICS DAVID,ALWAYS WANTED TO DIG IN A TIP OUT YOUR WAY .I HAVE A BUDDY LIVES OUT THERE BUT CANT EVER GET OUT THERE.NICE DIGS.BADGER


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice David, how'd the Nervine clean up?


----------



## towhead (Aug 3, 2011)

Really cool pix!!  -Julie


----------

